# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سلسلة ((بحوث في السنة النبوية وعلومها )) الصادرة عن دار المحدث.

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أثناء العمل مع فضيلة شيخنا الشيخ الدكتور / سعد بن عبد الله آل حُمَيّد – حفظه الله – في تحقيق كتاب "العلل" للحافظ أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم (ت327هـ) وقفت على الكتابين الأول والثاني من سلسلة ((بحوث في السنة النبوية وعلومها)) ، التي تقوم على نشرها وتوزيعها دار المحدث بالرياض ، وكان الكتاب الأول بعنوان : ((قواعد العلل وقرائن الترجيح)) ، تأليف الدكتور عادل بن عبد الشكور الزرقي أستاذ الحديث المساعد بكلية المعلمين بالرياض.
والثاني بعنوان : ((جهود المحدثين في بيان علل الأحاديث)) ، تأليف الدكتور علي بن عبد الله الصياح .
فألفيت الكتابين على درجة عالية من جودة السبك وحسن التصنيف وقد اشتمالا على الكثير من المعلومات النافعة التي يحتاج إليها طالب علم الحديث خصوصًا ما يتعلق منها بباب العلل.
ثم تفضل علينا الدكتور خالد بن منصور الدريس – حفظه الله – أنا وبعض الزملاء في موقع الألوكة بإهدائي البحث السادس والسابع من تلك السلسلة وهما بعنوان : ((نقد المتن الحديثي وأثره في الحكم على الرواة عند علماء الجرح والتعديل)) ، والآخر بعنوان ((رواية التائب من الكذب في الحديث النبوي بين الرد والقبول)) وهما مطبوعان في كتاب واحد.
فحرصت على جمع السلسلة كاملة ما صدر منها حتى الآن وهي سبعة بحوث عناوينها كالتالي :
1-	"قواعد العلل وقرائن الترجيح" .
2-	"جهود المحدثين في بيان علل الأحاديث".
3-	"الإيضاح الجلي في نقد مقولة ((صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي)) ".
4-	"العيوب المنهجية في كتابات المستشرق شاخت المتعلقة بالسنة النبوية" .
5-	"إشكال وجوابه في حديث أم حرام بنت ملحان".
6-	"نقد المتن الحديثي وأثره في الحكم على الرواة عند علماء الجرح والتعديل".
7-	"رواية التائب من الكذب في الحديث النبوي بين الرد والقبول".
وفي حقيقة الأمر السبب الرئيس وراء اهتمامي بهذه السلسلة والكلام عليها هو تعريف طلاب العلم خارج المملكة العربية السعودية بتلك البحوث مثل تونس وليبيا والمغرب العربي وبعض الأماكن في مصر فكثير من هذه البحوث لا يصل إليها وحتى إن وصلت لا يعرفها كثير من الباحثين .
وقد سلكت في تعريف القارئ بهذه البحوث خِطةً مختصرة تتلخص في : تعريف مختصر بالمؤلف – الكلام على طبعة البحث – سرد فصول البحث – خلاصة البحث.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

1 –  "قواعد العلل وقرائن الترجيح"أولًا- المؤلف : الدكتور عادل بن عبد الشكور الزرقي أستاذ الحديث المساعد بكلية المعلمين بالرياض.
ثانيًا - طبعة الكتاب : صدر الكتاب في طبعته الأولى في شعبان سنة 1425هـ . ويقع في مئةٍ وأربعةَ عشرَ صفحةً من القطع المتوسط .
ثالثًا - فصول البحث : لم يقسم المؤلف بحثه إلى أبواب أو فصول وإنَّما جَعَلَ لكلِّ موضوع من موضوعات الكتاب مبحثًا مستقلاً.
فبدأ بمقدمة في صفحتين عرَّف فيها موضوعَ البحثِ ، وطبيعتَه ، ومنهجَه في معالجتِه ، كل ذلك باختصارٍ شديدٍ .
فالبحث كما قال المصنفُ في الحاشية (ص5) : (( أصل هذا الكتاب جزء من رسالة علمية في الحديث وعلومه ، كتبت قبل عام 1415هـ ثم زيد فيها إلى عام 1423هـ )).
وبيَّن موضوعَ الكتابِ وأهميتَه بقوله : (( وفي هذا الكتاب جمعت قواعد هذا العلم العملية ، وقرائنه الترجيحية ، من كلام أهله السابقين ، مما شرد وندر في كتب العلل والتواريخ والسؤالات والمسائل والمصطله وغيرها )).
وبيَّن منهجَه في البحث بقوله : 
((وسلكتُ فيه مسْلَك التَّوسعِ في جمع أصوله العمليةِ لا النظرية غالبًا ، مع الاختصار في التقرير والتمثيل .
وجعلتُ لكلَّ موضوعٍ مبحثًا مستقلًا ، تيسيرًا للفهم ، وترتيبًا للذهن . معتمدًا على العلماء السابقين ، مراعيًا في ذلك اصطلاحات علمائه اللاحقين وفهمهم )).
ثم تناول المباحث التالية :
- تعريف العلة : عرف العلة لغة واصطلاحًا (6صفحات) .
- أهمية علم العلل وصعوبته (12 صفحة ).
- أقسام الحديث المعل . (6صفحات).
- المؤلفات في العلل . (27).
- طرق معرفة علة الحديث (16 صفحة ).
- قرائن الترجيح والموازنة بين الرِّوايات المختلفة ، وقَسَّم هذا المبحثَ إلى : قرائنَ أغلبيةٍ (31 صفحة) ، وقرائنَ خاصة (28 صفحة ).
- ثم فهرس الموضوعات . ولم يذيِّلْ المؤلفُ بحثَه بخاتمة يسجلُ فيها نتائجَ البحث ، ولم يضع قائمة للمراجع واكتفى بفهرس واحدٍ هو فهرسُ الموضوعات.
رابعًا - خلاصة البحث :
يقع البحث في عدة مباحث هي :
الأول: تعريف العلة .
الحديث المعلُّ في اصطلاح المتأخرين هو: الحديث الذي ظاهره السلامة ، اطُّلع على قادح في صحته سندًا أو متنًا.
يشترط في العلة عند المتأخرين من علماء الحديث :
1- الخفاء والغموض .
2- القدح في الحديث سندًا أو متنًا .
أما السابقون من علماء الحديث فإن العلة عندهم أعم مما اشتهر بعد ، فتشمل الظاهر والخفي كما يدخل فيها ما كان مؤثرًا أو غير مؤثر ، حتى سمى الترمذي المنسوخ معلولًا.
قال الدكتور عادل الزرقي : ((ولعل تخصيص المتأخرين هذا النوع باسم العلل لأن أكثر أحاديث كتب العلل من هذا النوع ، كما هو ظاهر ، وصرح به السخاوي أو لأنه أدقها وأغمضها وقد اعترض بعضهم بشدة على هذا التخصيص ، ولكل وجه ما يؤيده ، ولعل ما ذهب إليه المتأخرون نوع من الحصر والتقييد لا تغيير في المنهج بالمعنى العام وإلا فما سلف من صنيعهم أولى ، وصنيع الخلف أسهل للتعلم والفهم ، والخلاف في النهاية غير مؤثر إذا سلم المنهج العام )).
الثاني : أهمية علم العلل :
يعتبر علم العلل من أجلِّ أنواع علوم الحديث وأدقِّها وأشرفها ، وإنما يضطلع بذلك أهلُ الحفظ والخبرة والفهم الثاقب .
ولأهمية هذا العلم كان بعض المحدثين يعقدون مجالس خاصة به. لكن اقترن بهذه الأهمية صعوباتٌ كثيرة لا يكادُ يدركها إلا الحافظ ومن خاض غمار هذا الأمر وعاناه.
وقد بين الدكتور عادل هذه الصعوبات ، ثم عرض لنوعين من الغلط يعرضان في هذا الشأن لمن قصر نقده وذوقه عن نقد الأئمة وذوقهم :
أحدهما -: أن يأتي الناقد إلى رجل قد خرج حديثه في الصحيح فيجعل كل ما رواه على شرط الصحيح ، وهذا غلط ظاهر فإنه إنما يكون على شرط الصحيح إذا انتفت عنه العلل والشذوذ والنكارة وتوبع عليه فأما مع وجود ذلك أو بعضه فإنه لا يكون صحيحًا ولا على شرط الصحيح .
النوع الثاني -: أن يرى الناقد الرجل قد تكلم في بعض حديثه وضعف في شيخ أو في حديث فيجعل ذلك سببا لتعليل حديثه وتضعيفه أين وجد كما يفعله بعض المتأخرين .
وهذا غلط فإن تضعيفه في في رجل أو في حديث ظهر فيه غلطه لا يوجب التضعيف لحديثه مطلقًا.
ثم بين المصنف أهمية علم العلل وسبب صعوبته .
الثالث : أقسام الحديث المعل : 
ذكر المصنف تنوع أساليب العلماء في تقسيم الأحاديث المعلة :
1 – تقسيمها حسب أثر العلة إلى علة قادحة وغير قادحة .
2 – حسب موضعها إلى علة في السند وعلة في المتن .
3 – حسب قوة تأثير العلة في الحديث إلى ما يغلب على الظن قبول علته ، وما يغلب على الظن رده ، ما يجزم برده ، ما يتوقف فيه لقوة تعردده ، وهذا التقسيم مرتبط بقرائن التعليل الآتي ذكرها بعد .
4 – تقسيم بالنظر إلى نوع العلة الظاهرة وكل قسم منها يعتبر نوعًا من أنواع علوم الحديث مثل الاختلاف في الوصل والإرسال ، والمضطرب وزيادة الثقة والمدرج ، ... الخ .
وذكر خلاصة ذلك بقوله (ص29) : (( فالحاصل أن كل اختلاف على الراوي داخل في علم العلل بصنيع من سلف من علماء الحديث وعلله ، وسواء كان الاختلاف قادحًا أم لا ، وسواء كان في السند أم المتن ، وأما إدخال روايات الضعفاء في كتب العلل فلأن هذا يسمى علة من حيث الأصل ، ولأن الاصطلاح لم يستقر بعد ، والأمر سهل ، ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح إن لم يترتب على ذلك تأثير في النهج العلمي التطبيقي ، والحاجة إلى تنوع العلم وتقسيمه من سمات العصور المتأخرة – كما هو معلوم – في شتى العلوم ، والإنكار على هذا فيه تشديد )).
الرابع : المؤلفات في العلل .
ذكر المصنف ستة وثلاثين كتابًا في علم العلل ثم عقب على ذلك بقوله : (( هذه أهم الكتب التي ذكرت في علم العلل حتى عصر الخطيب ...)).
كلها أتى على ذكرها الدكتور علي بن عبد الله الصياح في كتابه (جهود المحدثين في بيان علل الأحاديث) وسيأتي التعريف بالكتاب ضمن هذه السلسلة = عدا كتابين اثنين هما : العلل لعبد الله بن المبارك . وقال عنه الدكتور عادل الزرقي : ((ذكره مغلطاي في إكماله (11/148) ، وأشك في التسمية أو النسبة)).
والثاني العلل لمحمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، نقله الدكتور عادل الزرقي عن كتاب الفهرست لابن النديم (1/320) .
الخامس : طرق معرفة علة الحديث .
قال المؤلف : هذا المبحث من أهم المواضيع في علم العلل.
وقال : السبب الباعث على إعلالهم للمرويات التي ظاهر سندها الصحة هو : ((الغرابة)) وهذا الأمر ليس دائمًا ، بل هو الغالب .
قال : وأهم الأسباب التي قد تذكر في أسباب الإعلال راجعة – فيما يظهر لي – إلى سبب واحد هو المخالفة ، وينشأ عنها كثيرًا لا دائمًا : التفرد ، فبالاهتمام بهما يتمكن المرء من دراسة تعليلات العلماء ومعرفة علة الحديث وطريقة ذلك .
ثم بين أن طريقة معرفة علة الحديث إجمالا تعتمد على أمور ثلاثة :
جمع الطرق – تحديد مدار الخلاف على من يكون – الترجيح بين الرواة أو الجمع بين رواياتهم على أسس علمية وقواعد منهجية من صنيع علماء العلل السابقين .
ثم بين شواهد ما سبق ، وعقب بقوله : (( وخلاصة ما سبق نقله أن الحكم في علل الحديث ليس قولا واحدا مطردا في كل حديث بل كل حديث له حكم خاص به ، يعرف ذلك من قواعد عامة كلية استقرائية ، مجموعة من كلام الحفاظ من خلال أحكامهم على الجزئيات بتلمس الأسباب التي دعتهم إلى ترجيح رواية على أخرى مع سلامة المرجوح ابتداء .
ثم نبه على أمور من مهمات علم العلل وهي :
-	أن قواعد هذا العلم وأصوله وضوابطه الكلية والفرعية لا تؤخذ إلا عن أهله السابقين الراسخين ، فلا يؤخذ عن المعتزلة وأشباههم .
-	أن مصطلح الاختلاف والمخالفة أعم عند المحدثين منه عند غيرهم من الفقهاء والأصوليين ممن لم يمش على طريقتهم في علم الحديث .
-	إن كثيرا من المحدثين يذكرون المخالف مبهمًا بقولهم : ((خالفه الناس أو خالفه الثقات أو خالفه غيره )) ويعتمدون ذلك ولم يرد من بعدهم قولهم بحجة أن من ذكر مبهم والمخالف ثقة مسمى ...
-	أن الأصل عند المحدثين الترجيح بين الروايات المختلفة لحديث واحد – ثم الجمع بينها عند تكافئ الأدلة خلاف ما تقرر في الفقه وأصوله من الجمع بين المتون المتعارضة بادئ الرأي ثم الترجيح عند تعذر ذلك بقواعد مقررة هنالك ، لأن قواعد هذا العلم غير ذالك ، ولا يلزم من ذلك خطأ أحد المنهجين .
-	أن على من أراد الاشتغال بعلم العلل والتبحر فيه أن يهتم بأمور في الحديث تعد من مهماته ومن ذلك : (( معرفة الثقات من الضعفاء / معرفة المكثرين من رواة الحديث / معرفة مراتب أصحابهم فيهم / معرفة أشهر الأسانيد / معرفة المدلسين والمختلطين / معرفة المنقطع من الأسانيد ).
السادس : قرائن الترجيح والموازنة بين الروايات المختلفة .
وقسمها إلى : (أ)- قرائن أغلبية: وهذه القرائن يعود الجمع والترجيح إليها في أكثر الأحاديث ، وهي ستة : العدد والحفظ والاختصاص وسلوك الجادة ، وغرابة السند ، واتفاق البلدان .
وقد شرح هذه القرائن ومثل لها .
(ب) – قرائن خاصة : وهي قرائن يصعب حصرها في عدد ، وإنما تعرف من كل حديثه بعينه ، فينبغي الحرص على أهمها ، وقد يدخل بعضها في القرآئن الأغلبية ، ومن أهم هذه القرائن على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : رواية الراوي عن أهل بيته . الرواية بالمعنى ، واختلاف المجلس ، وسعة رواية المختلف عليه ، شذوذ السند ، وفقدان الحديث من كتب الراوي ، مخالفة الراوي لما روى ، وجود تفصيل أو قصة في السند أو المتن ، التفرد ، غرابة المتن ، اختلاف ألفاظ الروايتين ، اضطراب إحدى الروايتين ، وجود أصل للرواية ، وجود رواية تجمع الوجهين المختلفين ، تصحيح الحفاظ لإحدى الروايات ، تشابه الاسمين، رواية أهل المدينة ، احتمال التدليس ممن وصف به ، التصريح بالسماع.
وختم هذا المبحث بفائدة في تعارض القرائن ، فقال في (ص110) : ((وللترجيح 
ثم ختم بحثه بتلخيص تقسيم القرائن أنقله بتمامه للفائدة :
ويمكن للناظر في هذه القرائن أن يقسمها إلى ما يلي :
أ- باعتبار القرب والبعد ، قسمان :
1- قرائن داخلية . تعرف من الروايات التي تذكر مع العلة فيرجح بينها من خلال ذلك دون حاجة – أحيانًا – إلى تتبع الطرق وجمعها ، ومن أمثلتها : قرينة البلد والاختصاص .
2- قرائن خارجية قد يتعذر الحكم على الحديث بدونها ، ومن أمثلتها : قرينة العدد والاختلاف على الراوي ونحو ذلك .
ب – كما إنها باعتبار الظهور والخفاء قسمان آخران : 1- قرائن ظاهرة ، كالعدد والحفظ . 2- قرائن خفية كالرواية عن أهل بلده .
ج – وباعتبار التنصيص ، قسمان : 1- قرائن نص العلماء عليها ، كقولهم : ((فلان أحفظ )) . 2- قرائن مسكوت عنها ، تعلم بالقياس والاستنباط .
والأمثلة على القرائن السابقة من كلام أهل العلم على الأحاديث كثيرة جدًا ، ولعل فيما ذكر كفاية في الدلالة على أصل كل مسألة ، والله أعلم .

تنبيه هام / 
حرصت في كتابة خلاصة البحث على الالتزام بعبارات المصنف قدر الإمكان ، فلزم التنبيه.يتبع إن شاء الله .

----------


## شتا العربي

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء مشرفنا الفاضل وبارك الله فيكم على هذا التعريف

وعسى أن يتكرم بعض الأفاضل بتصوير هذه السلسلة حتى تأتي المعارض فنشتريها إن شاء الله عز وجل فقد شوقتنا إليها

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم وأثابكم خيرا

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....8290#post48290

----------


## شتا العربي

هل تكلم الدكتور الزرقي عن طريقة التعامل مع الروايات التي تخفى فيها القرينة فلا تظهر؟ يعني تكون القرينة فيها غير ظاهرة مثل الروايات التي يعلها بعض الأئمة ولا يعرفون سبب الإعلال إلا بعد مدة.
هل تكلم الدكتور على مثل هذه الروايات؟ وإن تكلم فما هي خلاصة بحثه لو تكرمتم

مع الشكر لكم مقدما

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الفاضل (شتا العربي) جزاك الله خيرًا ، وشكرًا على مرورك .
نعم تكلم الشيخ عادل على هذه الجزئية في مبحث ((أهمية علم العلل وصعوبته)) (ص20) بعد أن نقل قصة أبي حاتم الرازي رحمه الله وموافقة أبي زرعة له على إعلال بعض الأحاديث دون اتفاق بينهما ، القصة المشهورة ، قال الدكتور عادل:
(( ومما سبق يتبين أن هذا العلم شاق وأن معرفة علة الحديث قد لا تظهر إلا بعد سنين .
قال الخطيب : فمن الأحاديث ما تخفى علته ، فلا توقف عليها إلا بعد النظر الشديد ، ومضي الزمن البعيد . ثم أسند [ يعني الخطيب] عن ابن المديني قوله : ربما أدركت علة حديث بعد أربعين سنة .
وقال ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه في حديث ذكره : (( ولم أزل أفتش عن هذا الحديث ، وهمني جدًّا حتى رأيته في موضع .. )) . أهـ
وقد يكون هناك إشارات أخرى في ثنايا الكتاب لكن في هذا الموضع كان التصريح .
لكن هناك بعض الخلط - سامحني على استخدام هذاالتعبير- في السؤال بين القرينة يعني قرينة الترجيح بين الروايات ، وبين العلة التي توصف بالخفاء .
فالقرينة التي يرجح بها الناقد بين الروايات لابد وأن تكون واضحة عند الناقد - على الأقل - وإن خفيت على غيره .
بينما العلة قد تخفى على الناقد نفسه . كيف ذلك ؟!
يعني إذا سئل أبو حاتم رحمه الله على حديث معين فوقع في نفسه - وهو الخبير بالسنة العالم بها - نكارة هذا الحديث أو هذا السند. 
لكن لا يعرف له علة ظاهرة يستطيع أن يقول إن سبب نكارة هذا الحديث ترجع إلى كذا وكذا، فهنا الناقد متأكد بحاسته النقدية من نكارة الحديث ، لكنه لا يعرف سببًا ظاهرًا يردُّ إليه ذلك ثم قد يتبين له الأمر بعد البحث وجمع الطرق .
فالخفاء يكون في العلة ، ولا يكون في القرينة بارك الله فيك . والله أعلم .

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم أخي الفاضل على الإفادة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ....




> لكن هناك بعض الخلط - سامحني على استخدام هذاالتعبير- في السؤال بين القرينة يعني قرينة الترجيح بين الروايات ، وبين العلة التي توصف بالخفاء .
> فالقرينة التي يرجح بها الناقد بين الروايات لابد وأن تكون واضحة عند الناقد - على الأقل - وإن خفيت على غيره .
> بينما العلة قد تخفى على الناقد نفسه . كيف ذلك ؟!
> يعني إذا سئل أبو حاتم رحمه الله على حديث معين فوقع في نفسه - وهو الخبير بالسنة العالم بها - نكارة هذا الحديث أو هذا السند. 
> لكن لا يعرف له علة ظاهرة يستطيع أن يقول إن سبب نكارة هذا الحديث ترجع إلى كذا وكذا، فهنا الناقد متأكد بحاسته النقدية من نكارة الحديث ، لكنه لا يعرف سببًا ظاهرًا يردُّ إليه ذلك ثم قد يتبين له الأمر بعد البحث وجمع الطرق .
> فالخفاء يكون في العلة ، ولا يكون في القرينة بارك الله فيك . والله أعلم .


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم

وقد كان السؤال مقصودا بارك الله فيكم عن الخفاء في القرينة لا الخفاء في العلة

وقد كنت قرأت كلاما حول معاملة الروايات التي لا تظهر فيها القرينة ولا أذكر موضعه الآن لكني أذكر أنه لم يكن شافيا لي على الأقل

وكان المقصود السؤال عن الطريقة في التعامل مع الروايات التي لا تظهر فيها قرينة الترجيح ولا يظهر فيها لمن بعد الأئمة سوى كلام الأئمة وفقط فقد كان بعض المشايخ يبحث ويفتش ولا يسلم بكلام الأئمة إلا إذا قام الدليل عنده على صحة هذا الكلام.

وبعض المشايخ يسلم للأئمة في هذا حتى وإن لم يستطع الوقوف على القرينة التي حكموا من خلالها بحكمهم هذا (وهذا وجيه)

ولا يخفى عليكم بارك الله فيكم أن كل واحد من الفريقين يذكر وجهة نظره، فأطمع أن أجد بحثا مطولا في هذه الجزئية خاصة
مع علمي أن أكثر من واحد قد أشاروا لهذه المسألة في كتبهم ولكني أطمع في بحث مطول مفصّل أكثر من هذا.

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم وأثابكم خيرا

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## انظيدحبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... لو تتكرم بصوير هذه السلسلة وتنزيلها علي الشبكة فكما قلت هذه السلسلة لا تصل الينا ولانعرف عنها شيئا مع مسيس الحاجة اليها ولك الشكر مسبقا ونسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء نحن في الانتظار

----------


## شفاء الفقيه

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... ولكن السؤال هل هذه السلسلة متوفرة في الأسواق حالياً هل يمكن شراؤها؟

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

موضوع مهم 
لعلك تكمل أيها الحبيب 
ولا تنس وضع روابط للكتب فهو مهم 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سعيدالأثري

أين الباقي؟ مشرفنا الكريم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

أين الباقي؟ مشرفنا الكريم

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

هل توقف مشروع المشروف علي عبد الباقي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخ علي .

----------

